# Angelschein vergessen



## BastiOld (31. Mai 2011)

Moin..

Würde morgen gern angeln gehen. Leider hab ich mein Angelschein etc woanders liegen lassen..krieg ihn erst ende der Woche wieder.
Könnte ich diesen nachreichen, falls ich kontrolliert werde?
Oder was muss ich befürchten?
(wohn in mv)
Gruss


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ist mir letztes Jahr hier in Bayern passiert. Hat mich 10€ gekostet und ich musste ihn bei einer Polizeidienststelle vorlegen.


----------



## micha84 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Wen du Tageskarte schon gekauft hast heisst es gleich das du einen Angelschein hast, bei uns wollen die nur Tageskarten sehen den ohne Angelschein gibt es auch keine Tageskarten. 

Wen der Angelladen dich schon kennt sollte es kein Problem sein eine Tageskarte zu bekommen wen man dich nicht kennt naja dan eben Shit happen und darfst halt Rathaus besuchen gehen.


----------



## hennesgeissbock (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Bedenke bitte, dass du ,wenn du erwischt werden solltest, auch die Tageskarte haben müsstest. Und wenn du diese nachreichen müsstest kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Ausgabestelle für "Gewässerscheine" (Tageskarten) dir eine rückdatierte Tagesskarte ausstellt.

Es sei denn du hast eine Jahrskarte oder ähnliches fürs Gewässer. Dann ist ein Nachreichen warscheinlich "nur" mit einem Bussgeld verbunden.

Aber....... warum so ein Risiko überhaupt gehen? Oder liegt dein Schein in sooooo weiter ferne, daß du den nicht eben abholen kannst?#c


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Also hier in Brandenburg war es kein Problem- hab meine Karte auch mal vergessen und habe sie dann per Mail an die entsprechende Fischereigenossenschaft geschickt...da auf der Karte das Ausstellungsdatum steht, war es überhaupt kein Problem. Musste nichtmal was bezahlen oder das Angeln abbrechen. Vielleicht war der Fischer aber auch einfach nur nett?


----------



## omnimc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



micha84 schrieb:


> Wen du Tageskarte schon gekauft hast heisst es gleich das du einen Angelschein hast, bei uns wollen die nur Tageskarten sehen den ohne Angelschein gibt es auch keine Tageskarten.
> 
> Wen der Angelladen dich schon kennt sollte es kein Problem sein eine Tageskarte zu bekommen wen man dich nicht kennt naja dan eben Shit happen und darfst halt Rathaus besuchen gehen.


 
das stimmt nicht ganz. du könntest jederzeit deinen fischerreischein abgegeben haben.
deswegen ist der aussteller immer verpflichtet deinen originalschein zu sichten.
habe das auch schon versucht weil ein kumpel an der ruhr wohnt und mein weg dahin immer mit stau verbunden ist.
ich dachte auch wenn der ladenbesitzer das teil mal gesehen hat geht das auch so mit kopie. istaber nicht so.


----------



## Helmut2004 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Es heißt doch klipp und klar: "Jede(r) Fischer(in) muss beim Angeln einen gültigen Fischereischein und den für das betreffende Gewässer ausgestellten Erlaubnisschein mitführen sowie diese den Kontrollorganen (Polizei, Fischereiaufseher) auf Verlangen aushändigen!".
Also was soll die ganze Diskussion?
Und wie kann man den irgendwo liegenlassen?

Gruß & Petri Heil


----------



## flor61 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ist halt wie mit der Fahrerlaubnis. Du kannst ohne Mitführen der Pappe Fahren, Auto springt ja trotzdem an, aber bei Kontrolle gibt es Probleme, kostet Geld und den Nachweis mußt Du trotzdem erbringen.
Also, es ist wohl eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit. Wenn Du ihn "weit" verlegt hast, ist es Dein Risiko.
Also, ich würde, wenn sonst alles o.k. ist, trotzdem Angeln. Man muß halt nur damit rechnen, daß dieser Ausflug etwas teurer werden könnte. Ist halt Dein Risiko, wie mit der Fahrerlaubnis, ging mir aber auch schon so, ist halt ärgerlich.

Petri

PS: Dies soll kein Aufmuntern zum Schwarz-Angeln sein. Die Frage lautete ja, was passiert, wenn ..., und wer hat nicht schon am Wasser gemerkt, daß die kompletten Papiere zu Hause auf dem Tisch liegen, oder wo auch immer. Und?, deswegen das Angeln abgebrochen?


----------



## zanderzone (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ist bei uns auch kein Problem! Er wird nachgereicht und fertig! Aber nu mal erhrlich.. Wie oft wird man denn kontrolliert?
Ich würds drauf ankommen lassen und dann, wenns schief geht den Schein nachreichen.. Könnte höchstens ein paar Eus kosten..
Denke nicht, dass es schlimmer wird, da Du den Nachweiss ja erbringen kannst!


----------



## micha84 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



omnimc schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht ganz. du könntest jederzeit deinen fischerreischein abgegeben haben.
> deswegen ist der aussteller immer verpflichtet deinen originalschein zu sichten.
> habe das auch schon versucht weil ein kumpel an der ruhr wohnt und mein weg dahin immer mit stau verbunden ist.
> ich dachte auch wenn der ladenbesitzer das teil mal gesehen hat geht das auch so mit kopie. istaber nicht so.





Wie gesagt es ist bei meinem Angelgeschäft so wo ich Tageskarten kaufe. Die Besitzerin des Shops weiss das mein Angelschein 10 Jahre noch gültig ist und wen man irgendwelchen Bock abschisst so das der Angelschein entzogen wird bekommt sie es wohl zuerst mit weil man unter Angler und Aufseher hier viel redet.
Natürlich sollte man immer einen Angelschein dabei haben das sollte jedem klar sein das ist in Gesetze festgehalten. Trotzdem sind wir alle Menschen und können leicht etwas vergessen deshalb denke ich mal ha jeder Aufseher hier wohl genügend Spielraum.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hm,

kein Beinbruch!

Wer einen gültigen auf sich ausgestellten Fischereischein UND eine entsprechende Erlaubniskarte hat, der kann ohne weiteres angeln gehen und die Sachen ggf. nachreichen!

Allerdings muss man dann zumindest einen Personalausweis dabeihaben, oder eine polizeiliche Personalienfeststellung über sich ergehen lassen, damit der Kontrolleur SICHER die Personalien desjenigen festhalten kann, der dann seine Papiere nachträglich vorzeigt!

Das man dafür zahlen muss, wenn man seinen (allerdings vorhandenen & gültigen!) Schein & die Erlaubniskarte nicht dabei hat, ist völlig in Ordnung und liegt im Ermessen der Kontrollorgane.


Aber nur zur Sicherheit mal eine kleine Geschichte:

Es gab mal einen besonders "schlauen" Angler - der ging ohne Erlaubniskarte an den Rhein - wurde kontrolliert, behauptete, er habe seine Rheinkarte zu Hause vergessen und würde sie nachreichen.

Eine Karte wurde auch nachgereicht - diese allerdings hatte ein Ausstellungsdatum, dass NACH dem Tag der Kontrolle datierte.
Also ist der Vogel hergegangen, wollte ganz schlau´ sein und hat sich erst nach der Kontrolle eine Karte geholt - Gott sei Dank ist das aufgefallen.

Also gab es mächtig Ärger - u.a. Anzeige wg. Fischwilderei & wg. versuchten Betruges.

Leider weiß ich nicht, was daraus im Ergebnis geworden ist

Sollte jemand nun *noch schlauer* sein und versuchen einen Angelladeninhaber zum "Zurückdatieren" aufzufordern, so wäre der Aussteller direkt zumindest wegen Beihilfe, wenn nicht wegen Mittäterschaft "mit dabei" - außerdem werden die Listen in der Regel chronologisch geführt, so das eine Falschdatierung auffallen würde, wenn sauber gearbeitet wird.


Deswegen verstehe ich auch jeden Kontrolleur, der zunächst erstmal etwas "voreingenommen" reagiert, wenn jemand seine Papiere "vergessen" hat - denn ganz ehrlich - ich habe die Papiere immer in meinem Rucksack, so dass mir das nicht passieren kann!!!

Von der "Nachreich-Methode" kann ich auch nur abraten, weil der damit einhergehende versuchte Betrug DEUTLICH strenger bestraft werden kann, als die Fischwilderei, wenn die Karte erst nach der Kontrolle gelöst wird, um damit zu täuschen!

WENN ich meine Papiere tatsächlich mal zu Hause vergessen hätte und würde das nach langer Fahrt erst am Wasser merken, dann würde ich auch trotzdem angeln - aber immer mit dem Wissen, dass ich nicht maulen darf, wenn ich dafür auch mal etwas zahlen muss - denn ich weiß, DASS & WARUM ich meine Papiere beim Angeln jederzeit auf Verlangen vorzeigen können muss!

Ernie


----------

